# انا يسوع راعي الخراف



## الياس دكور (27 مارس 2007)

قال الرب يسوع المسيح انا هو الراعي الصالح خرافي تسمع صوتي وتتبعني ويضيف الرب انا يسوع راعي الخراف اتبعني يا ابني ولا تخاف .نعم نحن الخراف نربض بحظيرة الرب  نسمع صوته ونمجده نسمع صوته ونسبحه نسمع صوته ونعظم اسمه القدوس والذي مع الرب لا احد يقدر ان يختطفه لان الرب حامينا وان سقطنا فالرب يقيمنا وان سرنا في الظلام فالرب نورنا الم يقل الرب انا نور العالم ومن يتبعني لا يمشي بالظلام البتة . 
انا يسوع راعي الخراف انا اذا ضاع مني خروف اترك ال99 خروفآ وافتش عن الضال حتى اجده نعم الرب يسوع يبحت عنك ايها الخاطيء فلا تختفي الرب وجدك تب وعد اليه لكي يفرح بك الراعي الصالح ولتفرح ملائكة السماء بك .
خرافي تسمع صوتي وتتبعني نعم الرب واقف على الباب ويقرع فمن يفتح له يدخل ويتعشى معه لا تقسوا قلوبكم با افتحوا ابوابها ليدخل بها الرب يسوع وينعم عليكم بالخلاص الابدي ليرشكم بدمه الطاهر ويسيج حولكم ويمنع ابليس ان يدخل اليكطم بل ليسحق امام اقدامكم . 
الرب راعي ولا يعوزني شيء وبمراعي خضر يربضني وكاشتياق الايل لمجاري المياه هكذا تشتاق نفسي الى الله . 
الرب يبارككم وينور طرقكم ويخلصكم الى الابد 
                                          امين


----------



## candy shop (27 مارس 2007)

شكرا ليك يا الياس على الكلام الجميل وربنا يبارك حياتك:yaka:


----------

